# will i be banned from the US



## segan (Dec 8, 2009)

2003 I applied for a student visa to the US and was refused anyway..The problem i am from south african and the passport i used to apply for the US visa had a problem because my date of birth was reduced an incorrect . i did not raftify it because of time constraits and used the passport like the error to apply for the US visa..and was refused visa.now presently i am now in europe and possese a polish passort with my correct date of birth..i now have family members and friends in the US i still love to go and visit them someday but not to stay because i already have a stable family in europe..i am confused and mad at myself for doing so a foolish thing in the past i should hav e ratify my data in my passport before applying..
Please someone out there tell my what my situation will be like if i have to apply for TOURIST US visa..
i need your contributions positive or negetive


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pay your money and find out. It's a hundred bucks or so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

segan said:


> 2003 I applied for a student visa to the US and was refused anyway..The problem i am from south african and the passport i used to apply for the US visa had a problem because my date of birth was reduced an incorrect . i did not raftify it because of time constraits and used the passport like the error to apply for the US visa..and was refused visa.now presently i am now in europe and possese a polish passort with my correct date of birth..i now have family members and friends in the US i still love to go and visit them someday but not to stay because i already have a stable family in europe..i am confused and mad at myself for doing so a foolish thing in the past i should hav e ratify my data in my passport before applying..
> Please someone out there tell my what my situation will be like if i have to apply for TOURIST US visa..
> i need your contributions positive or negetive



The first rule with the Americans is - do not lie.

Try to update your info with them - with today's technology sooner or later they will connect the dots. They pull out the stuff from 20 years ago and people are shocked. And once they catch you lie, that is it - you are out. It is a differnt mentality than in Europe. Not better or worse - just different. More like an honour system. 

I would apply for a visa and explain my situation. The worse what can happen is that they refuse to give you one.

Noone on thise forum, no lawyer can answer your question. The decision is in the hands of the US Visa section in Poland - if you live there (the US first line of defense), but the final decision is up to the guy at the airport in the US. He/she may always refuse anyone an entry. Good Luck! (With immigration issues you need tons of good luck.)


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear Fatbrit, I must say, shame on you, it DID have everything to do with the discussion. Was it harsh and anti - American? You betcha !!! So what? You see, I had dealings with the US Embassy in Warsaw many years ago when I tried to bring a cousin's son over for 4 weeks to MY HOUSE ON MY DIME ON MY TIME. Well, I found out later there was a lot of corruption involved - he was denied a US Tourist Visa for very flimsy reasons - AKA pure Bullsh*t as we say out on the street - by hiring some people to investigate the matter in ways I couldn't with Access to information I didn't have. If that's how they choose to operate they NEED to be exposed. I had my facts, not rumors, not supposition, not conjectures down. If you just want this board to be VERY dry and full of sugar and spice and everything nice just let me know and I'll have the Wizard put up his pre - manufactured fascist version were image out weights reality and everybody has a Fruit Loops and LSD smile on their frozen numb faces (to go with their frozen numb brains which, as we all know, IS the status quo these days).

You're a bright guy and a cynical guy but when it comes to America I can't really sugar coat their dirty deeds, it's just not my nature to protect those, cover up for those who do so much destruction and bring so much evil to this planet. So, to answer Segan's question I will tell him what to do (in a very quick, handle-with-care way). Find out what the going "Bribe Rate" is at the US Embassy in Warsaw to get your problem straightened out, gather up the money, and pay a visit. Money buys many things (everything?) in the USA, just take a look at the defeat, once again, of the Health Care bill last night in Wash. DC. Just can't get it done for 60 or 70 years - why? Hmmmm.... money? That's right, money from the insurance companies, money from the Pharma industry, money from all the Lobbyists....... simple stuff, very very simple (of course one must dumb-i-fy the population first, that's been done already, very nice job if I do say so my self - "In the land of the Blind, the one eyed man is King" Zoom

PS Dear Fatbrit, Segan asked a question, you gave him the correct "Official" answer and I gave him the correct "Unofficial" answer. I hope Expatforum has room for both truths. Thank You , Zoom


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

The bottom line is that the guy wants to get his visa.

He (and most of the people who still want to come over here) does not care the BS ruling this country. The advice is given to the outsider, not to the American.
If you call the situation at the US Warsaw Embassy "corruption", you have no idea what real corruption is and means. Warsaw is a sandbox for some "kids" who want to earn a few extra vactaion bucks.

If you have any illusion that there is any better and less screwed up system/country on this planet - think again. At least they pretend here.
I have lived around the world in different systems, I am a citizen of a few countires - I know a thing or two.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Well dude, I know a thing or 3 (how I hate these pissing contests). Match this resume and we'll talk -
About 80 countries visited, some for dozens of times, some lived in -

Those lived in include France - presently, since 2001 - after 9/11. Just knew what Dick and W were gonna do (have an apartment in Paris), Rome (friends place), London (rented an Apt.), 2 countries in Eastern Europe during "Cold War", Hong Kong (pre 1997), South Africa (1984), Buenos Aires, Sydney, Australia. Spent about 50% of my adult life roaming the planet as a Travel Photographer. So EDUCATE ME big man, I've probably forgotten more than you'll ever know + I can't return to where you're going......Comprende?

Don't worry fearless leader, I know what "Real" corruption is. Maybe you don't if you think the USA is so mild. When corruption leads to death is that mild? When hundreds die per day in the USA because they have been denied Health Care or treatment due to "pre-existing conditions" what level of corrupt is that genius? (THAT situation doesn't happen in any other industrialized nation so I would say it's pretty effing serious... but what do I know?) So is it at Zimbabwe level? North Korea level? Monte Carlo level? Post the calculations Professor so I too can learn and be enlightened by your amazing knowledge and brain power. 

"Warsaw is a giant sandbox for some "kids" who want to earn a few extra vacation bucks" AMAZING !!! WTF are you yapping about ??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Zoom said:


> PS Dear Fatbrit, Segan asked a question, you gave him the correct "Official" answer and I gave him the correct "Unofficial" answer. I hope Expatforum has room for both truths. Thank You , Zoom


I'm with Beatka on this one. 

The funny thing is that you're talking about a part of the world where small-scale corruption was a way of life for bureaucrats. My original "green card" in the next nation south cost me the equivalent of 20 bucks in local currency, but probably 20 kilos of coffee, a crate of Johnny Walker and half as dozen bunches of flowers. Now that not going to get you anywhere at the US consulate, is it? Not to say that there isn't corruption in US government, but it's very different.

Do I think our OP should try bribery to secure his visa? No, I don't. I think it's more likely to backfire and cause him worse problems than doing it by the book.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

First of all - you are talking to a woman.
Second - you seem to be quite angry with just about everything.
When you calm down and change the tone of your responses, we may continue our exchange of opinions. If not - too bad. Good luck in France.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

OK, fair enough Fatbrit, it makes sense...

And Beatka, I would apologize for calling you a guy but I did a full review and there isn't one place anywhere that hints you're a woman so how was I SUPPOSE TO KNOW?? Sorry anyway..... Sorry for the wound up attitude - have to defend myself.....

The problem is the USA is going down hill fast. When things like this happen to countries the citizens must do something or the country is lost. Now, living in Paris part time they do this thing we all know about called "Street Protests". I'll go into my friends little hotel in the morning and they'll say to avoid Avenue or Rue or Blvd today because there's gonna be street protests. Well, they happen all the time in France and they work. In Michael Moore's excellent film SICKO there's an American expat living in Paris that has the best line in the film. She says, "In France, the Government is scared of the people, in America, the people are scared of the Government" Truer words have never been spoken. 

France told the US to F-off when they demanded troops for the phony Iraq war in 2003 and are not sending troops to Afghanistan this year. GOOD FOR THEM. They don't want terrorism to ruin their lives and they want to enjoy their "Cafe Society" lives with peace and quiet. I would say France is a MUCH better country than the USA - it takes care of it's people first. The corruption level is pretty low. My apartment purchase was smooth and corruption free. Never have rip of problems with my credit cards when there. 

I see you are in Canada. Well , I have a lot of respect for Canada. From what I know the corruption is very low. They did not suffer the financial crash like we did because they caught the problems years earlier and stopped it from becoming a major problem. I used to go visit a friend all the time in Montreal, great city. Vancouver and Toronto are nice to. See, I'm, not angry about everything, just mainly America and what's happened to it - I just don't accept it, that's all (and am working on many small idea's outside of Paris - Buenos Aires, Costa Rica, etc - too solve my problem, be a roaming expat) BTW, as far as Poland goes, well I'm sure you know very well that a very sick FDR and Churchill gave Poland away to Stalin in the costal city of YALTA on the Black Sea at the end of WWII - great game, passing countries around like that. America has sodomized Poland plenty of times - why isn't Poland in the new 6 countries added list of countries under the 3 month Visa Waiver program? Poland sends troops for Bush and Obama and get ZERO in return !!! Ain't that just like America !!! Zoom


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Zoom said:


> And Beatka, I would apologize for calling you a guy but I did a full review and there isn't one place anywhere that hints you're a woman so how was I SUPPOSE TO KNOW??


You mean apart from the fact that Beatka is a girl's name? Even if you didn't know that, the "a" ending is a dead give away for sex, while the diminutive "k" screams it's a name.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

no offense taken.

Back to business 

I am Polish - Canadian - American (two if them by choice), currently in NYC.

I know pretty well how all three systems work; got to know the local mentalities and I believe none of them us ideal. It just depends what you are looking for at the particular stage of your life (and the particular stage of the world history).

When I arrived to the USA 20 years ago for the first time, it was a different country than what I see today. So was the different world out there with the Berlin Wall still around and the biggest enemy was the Soviet Russia. And we though the world affairs were complicated. ....

I am very sad about what is happening in the States and very much ready to pack the bags myself. I am the lucky one - I have options to settle in most of the West.

"The problem is the USA is going down hill fast." 

I agree with you.

But not only the USA. Europe will have her share of problems, give it 20 more years. With the aging population and the immigration issues combined with strong defense of national character of some countries I see a bit of a problem coming. Also, I would add that what is going to kill the Western world, including America, is the "Political Correctness".

The difference between the nations in Europe (which have problems of their own) and the States is the character of the nations. And that starts with the differences in their history. These are two different animals located in two different parts of the world.

Europeans do take to the streets - it is a part of our character. Americans do not do that - you are brought up in a different way - being an individual in the pursue of “happiness" (whatever that means  is supposed to guarantee you a success in life. Do not forget about the good college education, followed by a huge mortgage and that entire life model. And consume, consume, consume...the more the better...Someone designed that model brilliantly to avoid any manifestations and solidarity of the Americans. Part of it also is the immigrant character of the American (and The Canadian) nation.

France told the US to F-off when they demanded troops for the phony Iraq 

So did Canada. Poland, however as a silly puppy, trusted America again.

I would say France is a MUCH better country than the USA - it takes care of it's people first.

I agree though would add that as long as you are not a French from Africa, preferably you are a white person - then things are peachy and rosy.

Well , I have a lot of respect for Canada. From what I know the corruption is very low. 

This is true. But what is also true is that 80% of native (Canadian born) young professionals want to be in the States while in their productive years. That tells you something.

Retirement in Canada – yes. Professional life - maybe not.

BTW, as far as Poland goes, well I'm sure you know very well that a very sick FDR and Churchill gave Poland away to Stalin in the costal city of YALTA on the Black Sea at the end of WWII - great game, passing countries around like that. 

I know all that - they teach us world history in Poland very well.

America has sodomized Poland plenty of times - why isn't Poland in the new 6 countries added list of countries under the 3 month Visa Waiver program? Poland sends troops for Bush and Obama and get ZERO in return !!! 

I would just say - Blame it on Poland to be a sucker and so naive.
People will treat you the way you allow them to. Some people in Poland must think that these are still Kosciuszko and Pulaski times....

There is logic behind the visa issue. For too many Poles getting a tourist visa means getting a green card. They do not want to understand the difference and will jump the system at any opportunity. True, they do not join any “Holy Wars" but work here illegally. This is just to be fair to the both sides. Most of my friends in Poland are professionals and getting a US visa is a walk in the park.

I try not to take any sides, defend any nation or find it at fault. All places have good and bad to offer. Some of us are lucky enough to be in the position to experiment with many countries. Personally, I am just trying to enjoy the ride

Take care,
B


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Dear Beatka, well, I have to totally agree with you on all these points. You say that Poland naively put it's trust in the USA which is so true but has so far received very little in way of a thank you. Months ago I found this on you tube (I see it's still here) -






I have to agree with these Taxi Drivers.I think many countries feel the same way towards the USA. America treats a lot of countries like this - uses them - and then turns their back on them when it's time to help with something - payback a favor. All in all it's really no way for a country to behave - massive arrogance doesn't ever look good on any country. America needs to learn to be civilized again. All the best, Zoom


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for the link. Is a good one and shows how things really are.

Actually, they are a bit worse right now (and it is not even about the visa issue) - after the recent White House behavior towards that part of the world.

People over there do not expect much - a simple "Thank You" card would be nice. 

However, the current US administration decided to focus on Asia so much and deleted the last 250 years of history - that it is just very painful to watch. 


It is just sad to see America go that low. 

Take care,

B


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe if you are familiar with that name, yes, you would know. But I had never heard of "Beatka" before. Didn't even know it was a name at all. 



Fatbrit said:


> You mean apart from the fact that Beatka is a girl's name? Even if you didn't know that, the "a" ending is a dead give away for sex,


So are you telling me that all these are girls? 
Abdulla, Andrea, Elia, Ezra, Ilja, Jona, Joshua, Lucca, Matthia, Mica, Moustapha, Nicola, Noa, Sacha, Simba, Wanja, ...
;-)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

The discussion is making a nice, lighter turn - no more politics - let's talk about names

Beatka is actually a cute version in Polish language of Beata (or Beate in Germany or Scandinavia).

I guess the issue we all face while communicating with others (that we do not know yet) over the Internet - we really have no idea who is on the other side.
We all simply make assumptions and that is just the way we are wired and process information. 

Good day,
B


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Maybe if you are familiar with that name, yes, you would know. But I had never heard of "Beatka" before. Didn't even know it was a name at all.
> 
> 
> So are you telling me that all these are girls?
> ...


Are you trying to lessen my put down of Zoom? 

The ending a was only a clue, not a rule. As was the k. There was also the Polish flag there flying in all its glory.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Are you trying to lessen my put down of Zoom?


LMAO, awww yes, but let's not forget that the old Zoomster might have an extra Ace or 2 up his sleeve..... submit this for your approval -

I see Fatbrit is a Sid Vicious fan (I assume also a SEX PISTOLS fan) and Sid did have, like a tightly over packed Mexican firecracker, a moment of pure brilliance (see first youtube) but what is often forgotten is that the band in the second youtube are the true Punkers, the true anti-establishment musical chaos to come along in the 1970's, shock and awe the pathetic Disco movement, and bring Rock and Roll back to reality and authenticity........ Maybe the Sex Pistols were the first but one must also remember, Gerry and the Pacemakers (who?) came BEFORE The Beatles

SID'S BRILLIANT MOMENT





THE ONLY BAND THAT MATTERS - R.I.P. Joe "wildman" Strummer





I REST MY CASE


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You mean apart from the fact that Beatka is a girl's name? Even if you didn't know that, the "a" ending is a dead give away for sex, while the diminutive "k" screams it's a name.


I have to stick up for Zoom on this one - I didn't know it was a 'real' girls name - I thought it was an Expat pseudonym. The 'K' and 'A' didn't scream anything to me. And I'm a girl too. And with a dad who named me 'Terry' on my birth certificate I know what it's like to be misstaken for a boy! It got very confusing when I was working with a guy called Kim! 

(sorry, Beatka, I've added you to my list of girls names now )


----------



## segan (Dec 8, 2009)

I Wrote the embassy here in warsaw about my situation and this is the reply..please give me any meaningfull advice:




Dear Sir,



You should not have any problems if you provide the information regarding prior denial on your visa application when applying for a visa in the future and you present some official confirmation that there was a mistake in your old passport. 

We hope you will find this information useful. 





Sincerely,
Public Liaison Unit
Consular Section
U.S. Embassy, Warsaw 


CLASSIFICATION: UNCLASSIFIED
This e-mail is unclassified based on the definitions provided in E.O. 12958


----------



## segan (Dec 8, 2009)

*will i be banned from entering the US*



segan said:


> 2003 I applied for a student visa to the US and was refused anyway..The problem i am from south african and the passport i used to apply for the US visa had a problem because my date of birth was reduced an incorrect . i did not raftify it because of time constraits and used the passport like the error to apply for the US visa..and was refused visa.now presently i am now in europe and possese a polish passort with my correct date of birth..i now have family members and friends in the US i still love to go and visit them someday but not to stay because i already have a stable family in europe..i am confused and mad at myself for doing so a foolish thing in the past i should hav e ratify my data in my passport before applying..
> Please someone out there tell my what my situation will be like if i have to apply for TOURIST US visa..
> i need your contributions positive or negetive



I WROTE THE EMBASSY IN WARSAW:
This is thier reply:

Dear Sir,



You should not have any problems if you provide the information regarding prior denial on your visa application when applying for a visa in the future and you present some official confirmation that there was a mistake in your old passport. 

We hope you will find this information useful. 





Sincerely,
Public Liaison Unit
Consular Section
U.S. Embassy, Warsaw 


CLASSIFICATION: UNCLASSIFIED
This e-mail is unclassified based on the definitions provided in E.O. 12958


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*Then take it to the State Dept.*



Zoom said:


> Dear Fatbrit, I must say, shame on you, it DID have everything to do with the discussion. Was it harsh and anti - American? You betcha !!! So what? You see, I had dealings with the US Embassy in Warsaw many years ago when I tried to bring a cousin's son over for 4 weeks to MY HOUSE ON MY DIME ON MY TIME. Well, I found out later there was a lot of corruption involved - he was denied a US Tourist Visa for very flimsy reasons - AKA pure Bullsh*t as we say out on the street - by hiring some people to investigate the matter in ways I couldn't with Access to information I didn't have. If that's how they choose to operate they NEED to be exposed. I had my facts, not rumors, not supposition, not conjectures down. If you just want this board to be VERY dry and full of sugar and spice and everything nice just let me know and I'll have the Wizard put up his pre - manufactured fascist version were image out weights reality and everybody has a Fruit Loops and LSD smile on their frozen numb faces (to go with their frozen numb brains which, as we all know, IS the status quo these days).
> 
> You're a bright guy and a cynical guy but when it comes to America I can't really sugar coat their dirty deeds, it's just not my nature to protect those, cover up for those who do so much destruction and bring so much evil to this planet. So, to answer Segan's question I will tell him what to do (in a very quick, handle-with-care way). Find out what the going "Bribe Rate" is at the US Embassy in Warsaw to get your problem straightened out, gather up the money, and pay a visit. Money buys many things (everything?) in the USA, just take a look at the defeat, once again, of the Health Care bill last night in Wash. DC. Just can't get it done for 60 or 70 years - why? Hmmmm.... money? That's right, money from the insurance companies, money from the Pharma industry, money from all the Lobbyists....... simple stuff, very very simple (of course one must dumb-i-fy the population first, that's been done already, very nice job if I do say so my self - "In the land of the Blind, the one eyed man is King" Zoom
> 
> PS Dear Fatbrit, Segan asked a question, you gave him the correct "Official" answer and I gave him the correct "Unofficial" answer. I hope Expatforum has room for both truths. Thank You , Zoom



I personally know people who work at that Embassy, from 1994-present. You are really throwing some dingers around, so why not address it through proper channels at the State Department, instead of thread jack a post? Some people complain, some people ACT.

ps: My husband got his visa at the Warsaw section. Top notch and very professional. Then and now.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Shipresa said:


> I personally know people who work at that Embassy, from 1994-present. You are really throwing some dingers around, so why not address it through proper channels at the State Department, instead of thread jack a post? Some people complain, some people ACT.
> 
> ps: My husband got his visa at the Warsaw section. Top notch and very professional. Then and now.


Good for you Shipresa... that was YOUR EXPERIENCE and yours alone, comprende? Are you saying my story isn't truthful by any chance? And that's great that you know people there, does that make you special or it just means that none of them would ever do ANYTHING wrong (cause remember, "I'm really throwing some dingers around". "Dingers, what is that? Some kind of Potato chip/crisp? I don't habla "Scottish")

FYI, the youngman I tried to bring over (this was in 1993/94 BTW, maybe not part of your "gang" that you personally know) is now married with a wife and 2 children - the time has passed - IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN NOW, NOT IN THIS LIFETIME. Thanks for questioning the authenticity of my experience AND suggesting the STATE DEPT? Are you joking? Yeah, that will work, our government has it SO TOGETHER (I was born here, you weren't. I have a business here and know a thing or 2 about this place and how TOTALLY CORRUPT it is - a thing or 2 more than you do. You haven't walked in my shoes) On the other hand you might be getting the USA and Singapore mixed-up or something. (Singapore is the place that runs pretty smooth with very low corruption, please remember that for future lectures) Good Day, Zoom

PS. Some people complain, some people ACT, and some people talk about things they know NOTHING ABOUT (they simple-mindedly think "My Experience = Everybody Elses". Uhhh.... doesn't always work that way Me Lady)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Dingers, what is that?


Throwing a dinger is the same as doing a zoom in my book.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

segan said:


> You should not have any problems if you provide the information regarding prior denial on your visa application when applying for a visa in the future and you present some official confirmation that there was a mistake in your old passport.
> 
> We hope you will find this information useful.


That's actually a very good response. Official talk for "honesty is the best policy." When you apply for your visa, you admit you've been denied a visa and tell them (briefly) what you told us here, plus provide something that confirms the information the way it SHOULD have been in your passport (or whatever document it was) at the time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

segan said:


> I Wrote the embassy here in warsaw about my situation and this is the reply..please give me any meaningfull advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Segan, looks to me like if you bring all your paperwork/evidence of past innocent mistakes (as well as the rest of ALL your pertinent info to this case) they will take care of it for you. Of course there will be a fee involved but you will not know the amount until you get into this case with them. Hope they treat you with respect, kindness, and fairness, not always the case. Good Luck, Zoom

PS. Just make sure to stay on your most polite behavior and kiss major ass all around, they love a little ego stroke - all US embassy workers, not just the ones in Poland


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Throwing a dinger is the same as doing a zoom in my book.


So Fatbrit, let me get this straight, in other words, "doing a zoom" would be the same as what the Great, Late Soul Singer James Brown used to mean when he would shout out "everybody out there - let's all get on the good foot !!" Well, I like that, like it a lot !! Sentimental and all around nice and positive vibe, made my day !!! Thank you kind sir, Zoom


----------

